# Pressure During intercourse



## Frustrated_Rose (Sep 13, 2015)

During intercourse, not right away but after a while I get pressure like I might need to go to the toilet. Its not painful but uncomfortable as i dont feel like I can enjoy myself becuase i'm too worried about it. Has anyone else experience this? Ive read that this can happen and to try different positions but its embarrasing so any advice is welcome


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Is it around the bladder area?


----------



## Postman_cat (Dec 7, 2015)

I also experience this. My doctor said that orgasms relax certain muscles with can also lead to incontinence and bowel movements. It's a bloody pain!


----------



## Jammin (Jan 8, 2016)

I also have this pressure and often have to stop several times during intercourse for fear I will lose my bowel or have gas. I have learned to unfortunately "schedule" the right time for intercourse. This is often after I go to the bathroom. I notice then that the pressure is not so bad. It gets frustrating when your activities revolve around IBS.


----------

